

ThanksHN : Here is almost the only place where I get information - dan_sim

Since a couple of weeks, I began unsubscribing to a lot of my feeds because I feel that HN gives me 80% of the information I want (and that's more than I really need).<p>In the last weeks, I pushed a lot of Scott Berkun (http://www.scottberkun.com/) because he's an interesting blogger and I thought that if he gains more attention, someone will subscribe to his RSS and then I could unsubscribe myself and let HN do the rest.<p>Blogs like 37signals or CodingHorror are filtered through this community to give me only the most interesting posts.<p>Am I the only one in this situation?
======
angelbob
I still read a number of RSS feeds (Reg Braithewaite's Homoiconic, RailsInside
and Adam Wiggins' blog, to name three at random), but yeah, I'm starting to
drop RSS feeds as well.

Joel Spolsky and 37signals are great examples of blogs I usually don't need to
see, but the good stuff winds up here.

Unfortunately, HN doesn't have a good way to get "best of" except current day.
Things just bubble up and down too fast. So blogs where I'd want to go back
and read everything (PG's articles, say), I can't read entirely through
HackerNews.

